# Need advice on choosing next plow truck!



## Nicks plowing (Sep 30, 2018)

hey guys, currently I have 09 Ford F-250 5.4L. We have picked up new accounts for this winter. Need to get a new plow truck in order to keep up with the incoming work. Here are my two options that I’m looking at

1. 2005 Chevy 2500HD 6.0l gas with 35k miles and price $16k with western plow

2. 2002 Ford F-250 7.3l diesel with 82k miles and price $18k with boss plow

Both are in good shape (Never owned a diesel) What would be my best choice? Hoping to get one that won’t be in the shop on a regularly basis. Any advice would be great. Thanks!


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

#2, it's a Ford........


----------



## Avalanche 2500 (Dec 31, 2015)

Welcome the to P/S. ....For those yrs. ck. underneath, rockers/rust /brake lines etc. I would ck. the chevy, diesel can be costly to repair ?
Good Luck in your choice lowblue:


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

I'd be leaning to the Ford. But he's high on the price. I have a F350, 7.3 that year. Look either one over good. I never liked the idea of buying a used truck that has already plowed snow.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

My 04 2500 pushes great, but lacks hauling ability, but the HD is capable of more. I'd be afraid of a truck that old, with that low of miles though. It seems sitting hurts trucks more than miles.

7.3s are selling for way more than they're worth IMO. Very good motor, but outdated. The 7.3 guys drive the price up, because they just drool over 7.3s.

For those prices, can you find a truck without a plow, then buy a new plow? I personally wouldn't want a truck that has been beaten up it's whole life, especially with a 15 year old truck.


----------



## Nicks plowing (Sep 30, 2018)

Thanks for the input. That was going to be next question. I do have a older western unimount plow. But no mount, or harness. Would you guys recommended putting that on a truck that’s never plowed? 

Also what’s your take on plowing with jeeps wranglers? Was also thinking going with that route buying a $15k Jeep and buying a new plow for it.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Nicks plowing said:


> Thanks for the input. That was going to be next question. I do have a older western unimount plow. But no mount, or harness. Would you guys recommended putting that on a truck that's never plowed?
> 
> Also what's your take on plowing with jeeps wranglers? Was also thinking going with that route buying a $15k Jeep and buying a new plow for it.


I don't usually buy trucks with plows. I prefer to get a truck that hasn't been used for plowing and install a new, or gently used plow on them. JMO.
Both trucks you're looking at have unbelievably low mileage. Makes me wonder if they weren't designated plow trucks.
My 06 2500HD 6.0 gas pushes just fine. I also have an F250 5.4. I'd say they're pretty comparable.
The diesel may be more costly to repair.
As for the Jeep, you'll be amazed at the time saved in tighter spots. I actually make more money with m y jeep than either 3/4 ton in small lots.
You may want to look at some of @Plowmeister posts. He is the Jeep authority on plowsite.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Neither. Buy a newer truck that's never plowed and put a plow on it.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

John_DeereGreen said:


> Neither. Buy a newer truck that's never plowed and put a plow on it.


If I could get 18G for mine, I would sell it tomorrow. I only paid 10G around nine years ago.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Randall Ave said:


> If I could get 18G for mine, I would sell it tomorrow. I only paid 10G around nine years ago.


Maybe the OP will buy your's


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

Randall Ave said:


> If I could get 18G for mine, I would sell it tomorrow. I only paid 10G around nine years ago.


Out here you could.

Guy had two something hundred thousand miles on a '00 f350 next door to a house we were working on about 3 or 4 months ago. Rusted as hell, mismatching tires, and beat to ****. He had a 4" lift. There must have been 15 people come look at it in a day.

After someone bought it I caught the guy outside and asked him about it. He just laughed and laughed "Sold it in 6 hours, and had a bidding war between 3 kids (they all looked in their 20s) sold for 5 grand more than what I was asking." When I asked what he got for it he said 13.5.

I was floored, but my employees tell me how quickly those 7.3s sell.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

JMHConstruction said:


> Out here you could.
> 
> Guy had two something hundred thousand miles on a '00 f350 next door to a house we were working on about 3 or 4 months ago. Rusted as hell, mismatching tires, and beat to ****. He had a 4" lift. There must have been 15 people come look at it in a day.
> 
> ...


WHaaat? I'm taking all my crap to Kansas.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

EWSplow said:


> WHaaat? I'm taking all my crap to Kansas.




Just put a lift kit on it. Had a friend telling me his brother sold his truck (05 half ton chevy with 250ish-k miles) for $12k. Had fancy rims, oversized (but bald) tires, a lift kit, and a light bar. Apparently that takes a $5k and adds $7,000...


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

JMHConstruction said:


> Just put a lift kit on it. Had a friend telling me his brother sold his truck (05 half ton chevy with 250ish-k miles) for $12k. Had fancy rims, oversized (but bald) tires, a lift kit, and a light bar. Apparently that takes a $5k and adds $7,000...


I won't tell you what I paid for my 06 2500HD with 190,000 a few years ago, but it wasn't $12K.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

EWSplow said:


> WHaaat? I'm taking all my crap to Kansas.


Bring a pair of jorts so you blend in.....


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

BUFF said:


> Bring a pair of jorts so you blend in.....


No jorts here. A lot of long socks though...


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

BUFF said:


> Bring a pair of jorts so you blend in.....


I'll bring my shoes and my glasses...so I have them.


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

ok, back on topic


----------



## Nicks plowing (Sep 30, 2018)

On average How much does a new plow installed cost for a Jeep Wrangler ?


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

$500-600


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

JMHConstruction said:


> Just put a lift kit on it. Had a friend telling me his brother sold his truck (05 half ton chevy with 250ish-k miles) for $12k. Had fancy rims, oversized (but bald) tires, a lift kit, and a light bar. Apparently that takes a $5k and adds $7,000...


 Lift kit, I'm to lazy to climb in my truck without a lift. :laugh:


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

BUFF said:


> $500-600


Think you might be a zero short...


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

I am with the others on this one.

Buying a plow truck is not something I would recommend either.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Nicks plowing said:


> hey guys, currently I have 09 Ford F-250 5.4L. We have picked up new accounts for this winter. Need to get a new plow truck in order to keep up with the incoming work. Here are my two options that I'm looking at
> 
> 1. 2005 Chevy 2500HD 6.0l gas with 35k miles and price $16k with western plow
> 
> ...


 Whats wrong with the Furd in another post for sale. Nice work truck for half the money of the two above, without negotiations.https://www.plowsite.com/threads/mid-michigan-2004-ford-f-250.174204/


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Nicks plowing said:


> On average How much does a new plow installed cost for a Jeep Wrangler ?


It all depends on what plow you choose. Installed, you're probably looking at $4500-$6000


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Well I can see I'm on the wrong team here. I bought all my plow trucks from minci's all equipped with plows. Not broke yet from repairs. :laugh: Then again I am Freddy Gee tho.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

FredG said:


> Well I can see I'm on the wrong team here. I bought all my plow trucks from minci's all equipped with plows. Not broke yet from repairs. :laugh: Then again I am Freddy Gee tho.


My SIlverado had a plow on it, but it was only on the truck for 2 seasons and just used to clean the windrow from the end of drives in a ski resort. It was mainly used by a sidewalk crew to haul blowers. This is the only truck I've ever purchased that had a plow on it.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

FredG said:


> Well I can see I'm on the wrong team here. I bought all my plow trucks from minci's all equipped with plows. Not broke yet from repairs. :laugh: Then again I am Freddy Gee tho.


That would depend on the municipality for me.

Some of the bigger towns that have a full time mechanical department and roll over trucks every few years... sure.

The small towns out here that have a bunch of "shade tree MacGyvers" preforming repairs... no thanks.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Philbilly2 said:


> Think you might be a zero short...


For the install, plow, mount and harness are on top of that.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

BUFF said:


> For the install, plow, mount and harness are on top of that.


Rodger that


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Philbilly2 said:


> Think you might be a zero short...





BUFF said:


> For the install, plow, mount and harness are on top of that.


I don't think that's what he meant. :laugh:


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Nicks plowing said:


> On average How much does a *new plow installed cost* for a Jeep Wrangler ?





EWSplow said:


> I don't think that's what he meant. :laugh:


No mention of type of plow only the installed cost.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

FredG said:


> Lift kit, I'm to lazy to climb in my truck without a lift. :laugh:


Nah..... You're just to short....


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Philbilly2 said:


> That would depend on the municipality for me.
> 
> Some of the bigger towns that have a full time mechanical department and roll over trucks every few years... sure.
> 
> The small towns out here that have a bunch of "shade tree MacGyvers" preforming repairs... no thanks.


 Yes it does depend on the Minici. I try to buy where somebody or myself knows somebody. Lot of the Mechanics for the smaller minici are Framers and are talented with good work ethic.

I don't think there's a minici around here that don't have at least two full time mechanics. There is a few that turn over every couple years but more than I want to invest for a work - plow truck.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

BUFF said:


> Nah..... You're just to short....


 That too. :laugh:


----------



## Nicks plowing (Sep 30, 2018)

What would be a realistic price for each of this trucks. And try to negotiate them down to that price...

http://www.mccuechevy.com/VehicleDe...lar_Cab_8_Ft_Box_XL-St._Charles-IL/3294941013

https://www.autogallerychicago.com/...0HD-Reg-Cab-133"-WB-4WD-Work-Truck-ADDISON-IL


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Nicks plowing said:


> What would be a realistic price for each of this trucks. And try to negotiate them down to that price...
> 
> http://www.mccuechevy.com/VehicleDe...lar_Cab_8_Ft_Box_XL-St._Charles-IL/3294941013
> 
> https://www.autogallerychicago.com/inventory/view/11207093/2005-Chevrolet-Silverado-2500HD-Reg-Cab-133"-WB-4WD-Work-Truck-ADDISON-IL


I think you are screwed on the Ford. 7.3 meatheads will pay more than that for a rusted out rattlebox.

The Chevy you might be able to get in for the 11-13K range. Illinois 3/4 ton trucks go high. The having a plow and clean bed with such low miles on an 05 makes you wonder if that was a lot queen for some office building or factory of some sorts.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Nicks plowing said:


> What would be a realistic price for each of this trucks. And try to negotiate them down to that price...
> 
> http://www.mccuechevy.com/VehicleDe...lar_Cab_8_Ft_Box_XL-St._Charles-IL/3294941013
> 
> https://www.autogallerychicago.com/inventory/view/11207093/2005-Chevrolet-Silverado-2500HD-Reg-Cab-133"-WB-4WD-Work-Truck-ADDISON-IL


#1, truck $7k, plow $3k. Also in 02 spark plugs blow out of the head. Easy fix. And check exhaust manifolds. 
#2 truck $8-9k, plow 2k. Also check exhaust manifolds. 
This is JMO based on what I'd pay.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Philbilly2 said:


> I think you are screwed on the Ford. 7.3 meatheads will pay more than that for a rusted out rattlebox.
> 
> The Chevy you might be able to get in for the 11-13K range. Illinois 3/4 ton trucks go high. The having a plow and clean bed with such low miles on an 05 makes you wonder if that was a lot queen for some office building or factory of some sorts.


Wasn't the ferd gas? I thought 5.4.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

EWSplow said:


> Wasn't the ferd gas? I thought 5.4.


The listing is a 7.3 Diesel


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Philbilly2 said:


> The listing is a 7.3 Diesel


Sure enough, 7.3. No idea where I got 5.4.
$10k - $11k for the truck then? Add $3k for the plow.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Don't worry about the spark plugs on the 7.3. Lol


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

EWSplow said:


> Wasn't the ferd gas? I thought 5.4.


That explains you 7k evaluation and to have him check the spark plugs...


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

FredG said:


> Well I can see I'm on the wrong team here. I bought all my plow trucks from minci's all equipped with plows. Not broke yet from repairs. :laugh: Then again I am Freddy Gee tho.


I'm with ya lil buddy I'd buy ready to roll too...

I'd go with the Chevy as for most reasons already stated here cheaper to fix etc...


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

EWSplow said:


> Sure enough, 7.3. No idea where I got 5.4.
> $10k - $11k for the truck then? Add $3k for the plow.


Pretty good evaluation, the only issue is that it is in Illinerois. Every delta hotel with a letterman jacket has one backed in at the high school parking lots. The old 12 valves and 7.3's bring stupid money here. That truck will likley bring 13-15k without a plow in this area...


----------



## Nicks plowing (Sep 30, 2018)

EWSplow said:


> Wasn't the ferd gas? I thought 5.4.


You got the 5.4 from where I said that currently running a 09 Ford F-250


----------



## Nicks plowing (Sep 30, 2018)

Philbilly2 said:


> I think you are screwed on the Ford. 7.3 meatheads will pay more than that for a rusted out rattlebox.
> 
> The Chevy you might be able to get in for the 11-13K range. Illinois 3/4 ton trucks go high. The having a plow and clean bed with such low miles on an 05 makes you wonder if that was a lot queen for some office building or factory of some sorts.


Would that be an ideal truck to buy used ? Rather than buying one that was used from driveway to driveway residentially?


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Nicks plowing said:


> You got the 5.4 from where I said that currently running a 09 Ford F-250


Okay.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Nicks plowing said:


> Would that be an ideal truck to buy used ? Rather than buying one that was used from driveway to driveway residentially?


I have mixed opinions on those. They often do not get regular maintenance as the miles take so long to accrue. They also are started, only ran for a couple minutes, then shut off more often than not. They never get up to operation temps. Those things are hard on them.

On the ladder, they have low miles for the age, typically have never been abused or overloaded, and most have never been driven hard enough to be broke in yet.

So... I am always on the fence on a low mile older truck unless I know the whole previous story.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Philbilly2 said:


> I have mixed opinions on those. They often do not get regular maintenance as the miles take so long to accrue. They also are started, only ran for a couple minutes, then shut off more often than not. They never get up to operation temps. Those things are hard on them.
> 
> On the ladder, they have low miles for the age, typically have never been abused or overloaded, and most have never been driven hard enough to be broke in yet.
> 
> So... I am always on the fence on a low mile older truck unless I know the whole previous story.


I agree. Either you get a great truck that'll last a long time, or you regret buying it. I'd be inclined to roll the dice.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

EWSplow said:


> Wasn't the ferd gas? I thought 5.4.


You been hanging oot with Fred today?


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

BUFF said:


> You been hanging oot with Fred today?


I beg your patron.:laugh:


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Philbilly2 said:


> I have mixed opinions on those. They often do not get regular maintenance as the miles take so long to accrue. They also are started, only ran for a couple minutes, then shut off more often than not. They never get up to operation temps. Those things are hard on them.
> 
> On the ladder, they have low miles for the age, typically have never been abused or overloaded, and most have never been driven hard enough to be broke in yet.
> 
> So... I am always on the fence on a low mile older truck unless I know the whole previous story.


I had the same thoughts in '08 when I bought a '97 F-350, 7.5l with a Meyer 8.5 poly (paid $7k) at that time it had 29k on it. It was a service vehicle that rarely left the company's campus. I had a complete service history and when I got it I drained/changed all the fluid's and filters for my own sanity. I replaced the drive belts due to them starting to show cracking from dry rot and the original tires were starting to show cracking too.
It now has 70k on it and only done PM service on it.


----------



## The Snow Punishers (Sep 30, 2018)

The 6.0 chevy 2500hd is bulletproof my friend had 2. Both plowed like tanks but also has only been couple seasons. I'll only plow with these.


----------

